# snow



## IRISH (Oct 26, 2008)

i just looked out my back door, and my steps were lightly covered with snow here in west michigan. been a windy cold day out, raining on and off all weekend.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 26, 2008)

*we've had frost and light snow  soon to be freezing rain I suspect*


----------



## jb247 (Oct 27, 2008)

:cry: Oh Gawd...I dread this...not a big fan of the next 4 months...wish I could head south...wah, wah.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 27, 2008)

easy now, lets not talk about frost and snow and such. i still got two plants outdoors.. prayin for a couple more weeks. i got 2 cold nights comin up then more warm weather


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2008)

Still warm here.  The leaves havent even changed.  Usually they have by now.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

well, the forcaster was wrong so far. we were supposed to wake up to snow this morning. nada. still raining on and off. 40 degrees.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Banjo 

What are your night temps getting down to?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*I'm sure the BIG APPLE is gonna be getting it here soon. Been getting cold here but the last few days have been nice except for the freaking rain. *


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had two light dustings of snow so far, and one night below 20F, but "sunny 'n warm" for the next few days .. highs near 70 for the entire week!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Damn Hick i thought you would have been 2 feet under and the snow blower going full force by now. :confused2: Must be that global warming they always talk about. :rofl:  *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> We've had two light dustings of snow so far, and one night below 20F, but "sunny 'n warm" for the next few days .. highs near 70 for the entire week!


----------



## Hick (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sure it won't be long bro...:cry:


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

HIE- high 40's during days', and  low to upper 30's at night over past week and half. calling for snow tonight, and tomorrow. 40 degrees right now @ 8:30 AM...bb...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel really bad for you guys.  it was 68F this morning heading to mid 70s by noon.  Light breeze...  Temps in my closet with the lights on low 80s...

Please note we paid for this weather last summer with 96F temps, 90%+ humidity, rain every afternoon, tropical storms, hurricanes and storm shutters up/down/up lol

My mama always said "life is a series of tradeoffs".  Stay warm!  If I catch any fish today, I'll post their pics.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 27, 2008)

i'll be glad to see some snow.i had rather have the snow than rain.none yet in mid mi.


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, kinda close banjo. I'm here in west michigan also. Lol. Was out golfin with my ppop yesterday and got hailed on, lmao. We didnt mind.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2008)

Rumor has it we may get our 1st frost tonight.  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2008)

5:30 AM, no snow on ground. 29 degrees. bbrrrrr. it did snow twice late yesterday afternoon. once very hard. it rained, snowed, hailed, and the sun shined all in an hours time.
mastersativa, golf? oohhhh. must of been y'all out there when i passed by.
too cold for that. supposed to be in the 60's thursday. can you say Four?:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Oct 28, 2008)

heavy frost here this morning,30 degrees.suppossed to get about an inch of snow tonight.i'll be glad to see the snow.its so beautiful when the moon is shining on it.looks like diamonds sparkling in the moon light.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 28, 2008)

Got our first frost last night.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 28, 2008)

we had a light frost in places but i didn't see any, its suppose to be cold here the next two nights then back up to night time lows in the 50's. i've got 1 plant left outdoors im prayin that covering its gonna work. needs another 2 weeks. then it can snow everyday for a month and i won't care.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 28, 2008)

Today we have the coldest october afternoon ever recorded in florida. (My area anyway) it went all the way down to 57 degrees!!

I envy you guys.  I wish I lived in the cold.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 28, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Today we have the coldest october afternoon ever recorded in florida. (My area anyway) it went all the way down to 57 degrees!!
> 
> I envy you guys. I wish I lived in the cold.


 


>wanna do a time share?:hubba: - i'll gladly swap up on some weather in a heartbeat...bb... ...


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 29, 2008)

jeez.. I'm with that man..

some of our friend came with their plants to put in under our roof to keep these plants warm..

I don't blame anyone like this.. I love plants myself.. plants don't argue like women do... I think any plants is awesome..and keep them warm.. 

some plants don't survives in winters.. in our local.. its 35 degree overnight.. I kept my garden indoor and warm.. as much as 70 degree indoor.. not bad..
btw.. I kept my male plants outside....see how they do.. I ll post the pic some time


----------



## Stonerman (Oct 29, 2008)

It was 91 degrees here today lol! I haven't even seen snow in couple years.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> heavy frost here this morning,30 degrees.suppossed to get about an inch of snow tonight.i'll be glad to see the snow.its so beautiful when the moon is shining on it.looks like diamonds sparkling in the moon light.


 
> yeaahhh, it's like that. 
but colder than a well diggers booty...
if i gotta live in the (weather), gotta have fun doin it.
sledd'in is the way to break up the drab. woot. good times. 
(ann-urbans , and powerlines.:hubba: )...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Just noticed it was bright out this morning. Looked out the window and yes we have snow on the ground.   Damn i hate snow. :doh: *


----------



## POTUS (Oct 30, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Just noticed it was bright out this morning. Looked out the window and yes we have snow on the ground.  Damn i hate snow. :doh: *


Please, watch your language! Not the "S" word. I haven't seen any "S" since 1979, and I don't miss it. Nasty stuff.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*I can send ya a jar for let's say $10. :rofl: Trust me we hate this crap and look foward to getting out of it sometime down the road.  :hubba: *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Please, watch your language! Not the "S" word. I haven't seen any "S" since 1979, and I don't miss it. Nasty stuff.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 30, 2008)

had snow the last two days, temps 2*-5* with a windchill
i hate snow and cold but at least i get laid off for the winter.

....and i guess its fun making snow women


----------



## Hick (Oct 30, 2008)

Today
Sunny. Highs 62 to 76. West winds 10 to 15 mph

..no longhandles today!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Must be that damn GLOBAL WARMING Hick.  *


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> Today
> Sunny. Highs 62 to 76. West winds 10 to 15 mph
> 
> ..no longhandles today!!


----------



## andy52 (Oct 30, 2008)

Well Its 27 Here This Morning And No Snow.they Lied,lol  sure is nice to keep the tent cool tho.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 30, 2008)

yeah, 27* here too earlier. soon as daylight broke, i can see the sweet rays of sunshine . supposed to hover around 60* next 7 days', with sunshine. .  the lows at night will be in high 20's-low 30's.

yeah Hick, longhandles. i try to avoid 'em. :hubba: . this is how i roll. the Wheel Horse, and the Murray are must haves. one to push, and one to throw.:hubba: 

threw in a pic of the sun rising across the heavily frosted field from this mornings walk with the dogs'.


----------



## POTUS (Oct 30, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *I can send ya a jar for let's say $10. :rofl: Trust me we hate this crap and look foward to getting out of it sometime down the road.  :hubba: *


The pygmy will show you the way to my house! Come on down here to Florida. You guys would love it here. And NO SNOW.

Please, send me something in a jar......and I ain't talkin about no snow!

I'd say I want some of that StoneyBud, but that almost sounds obscene. I'd be smokin myself. HAHAHAHAAHHAHHAA

Mybad


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 30, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Today we have the coldest october afternoon ever recorded in florida. (My area anyway) it went all the way down to 57 degrees!!
> 
> I envy you guys.  I wish I lived in the cold.



We must live near each other lmao.  Warming up for the weekend, though.  59 in my box last night!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 30, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> The pygmy will show you the way to my house! Come on down here to Florida. You guys would love it here. And NO SNOW.
> 
> Please, send me something in a jar...< POTUS> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## POTUS (Oct 31, 2008)

Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Today we have the coldest october afternoon ever recorded in florida. (My area anyway) it went all the way down to 57 degrees!!
> 
> I envy you guys. I wish I lived in the cold.


Wait, let me get this right....

You live in Florida and wish you could move somewhere where it's freakin freezing cold?

ARE YOU NUTS? (Maybe you're a misplaced Eskimo?)


----------



## POTUS (Oct 31, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> what's for dinner? pick me up along the way pygmy!!!bb!!! ...


Fresh caught Whiting fish smoked with cherry wood to a juicy tenderness seeping clear broth. Black eyed peas and black beans mixed with diced hot peppers, tomatoe and wild rice. Fried Okra and baby Lima's. A fresh batch of 3 inch thick cornbread made in a cast-iron fry pan. Fresh made vanilla bean ice cream for desert with caramel topping.

Jump in when the pygmy goes by. He hasn't learned how to use the brakes yet!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2008)

mannn, i miss southern style. sounds like a meal fit for kings. smoked whiting with cherry wood is it. ever tried it with pecan? those are my two favorites. i have lots of cherry trees here. no pecan. i have it brought UP here from alabama every spring. give it a try.
ever do a beer can chicken, smoked with cherry?:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Nov 1, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> mannn, i miss southern style. sounds like a meal fit for kings. smoked whiting with cherry wood is it. ever tried it with pecan? those are my two favorites. i have lots of cherry trees here. no pecan. i have it brought UP here from alabama every spring. give it a try.
> ever do a beer can chicken, smoked with cherry?:hubba: ...bb...


While reading your post, my mind went immediately to chicken smoked with cherry wood. I always use my chicken butt-buster. hehe

Man, now my mouth is watering.

Never tried pecan. You use the nut shells?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2008)

no, not the shells. the dead branches off a pecan tree. a few green ones also. this is a grill similar to mine. mine is smaller. i throw 3-4 charcoal briquets in the smoker box, top those with cherry , or pecan wood, put the goods on the grill, and open the vent. waa-laa. 
you talk about some good smoked fish. ooooo-ooo-weeee.:hubba: .
i did up a chicken the other day in this fashion. i opened up a can of beer, 
stuck it up the birds hiney, and smoked it for 6 hours. the beer evaporates through the chicken, keeping it moist.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Nov 1, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> i opened up a can of beer, stuck it up the birds hiney, and smoked it for 6 hours. the beer evaporates through the chicken, keeping it moist.


Ummmmmmm, beer flavored smoked moist chicken hiney. HAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

i loves to smoke any meat.i also like smoked mullet.its a southern fish.catch them with a cast net in the gulf of mexico.


----------



## night501 (Nov 2, 2008)

dang whats all this talk about snow? 
Im going to be so glad that i moved to southern california this winter. seems like last winter i was shoveling snow a couple of times a week back in northeast ohio


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 2, 2008)

*of the fishes, my favorites are smoked whitefish, lake trout and sturgeon :aok: almost any fatty meat is good smoked in sausages, venison works great if you keep/add some fat, I often smoke turkeys, ducks or geese and we always have a couple hams hanging around the smokehouse somewhere *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

dang puffin,that sure sounds good.slice some of that ham for breakfast this morning and email it to me,lol


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i loves to smoke any meat.i also like smoked mullet.its a southern fish.catch them with a cast net in the gulf of mexico.


 
used to love to run up and down the gulf shore chasing after mullet. still have my brill net. i cast it UP here for free bait. bait has turned into a redicuously high priced industry. mmmm, smoked mullet...bb...


----------



## andy52 (Nov 2, 2008)

i agree banjobuzz,i miss catching a net full of mullet.god we used to go and catch all we could carry.stay up all night cleaning fish and of course frying some as we went.and drank plenty of beer.i have yet to get a chance to go fishing since i've been in michigan.don't really know where to go.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 2, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i agree banjobuzz,i miss catching a net full of mullet.god we used to go and catch all we could carry.stay up all night cleaning fish and of course frying some as we went.and drank plenty of beer.i have yet to get a chance to go fishing since i've been in michigan.don't really know where to go.



My canal is full of mullet.  I don't eat any seafood, though.  Now, (hickory) smoked meat is something else...


----------



## IRISH (Nov 2, 2008)

morning art. love the new av. gotta love Red Green. ...bb...
oh, and , andy and i are on the way with a few cast nets, and a few coolers 'o beer. lol...bb...


----------



## POTUS (Nov 2, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> mmmm, smoked mullet...


Damn right! Pickin some smoked mullet with some hot sauce on it is the best lunch I've ever ate. The St. Johns river is full of em.

Christmas tree setup, breadballs and a few cans of dogfood.

Oh yeah.

All the mullet catchers know what those things are used for.

It's MULLET TIME !


----------

